# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Lee Priest - awesome pics

## jkddave

Here is the almighty Blonde Myth. My absolute favourite bodybuilder.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

big boy!

----------


## jkddave

some more

----------


## jkddave

last ones

----------


## jkddave

Lee Priest in the off-season. My god what a transformation.  :EEK!:

----------


## the hulkster

any one ever noticed how much lee looks like he aged in the past 5 years

----------


## BeatofEvolution

he would be top 5 in olympia if he had a chest

----------


## slob

ahaha hows the off season pic lllllllllol

----------


## mike2112

definitly one of the best
often stolen in the classement IMO, too often

----------


## Prime

hes bigger then a hummer  :Big Grin:

----------


## GTsecurity

6 weeks to ironman...  :EEK!:

----------


## Dude-Man

security, where'd you pick up those pictures?

----------


## GTsecurity

i find it on a french forum...

----------


## Jantzen4k

the blond myth

----------


## NickV344

theres only 2 things imo he is missing, a chest like you said and height!!! the second one he cant do anything about. He will never be an olympia contender imo.

----------


## busman

does any one know to find male bodybuilder to do private possing arm wrestling

----------


## DELTA9MDA

long torso, short legs= never win the O

----------


## GTsecurity

4 weeks...
http://getbig.com/news/2005-01/012305priest.htm  :Big Grin:

----------


## nsa

He'll never be a mr. O because of his height. In this era of BB'ing you can't be tiny like him and expect to win. He'll continue to do well at the other shows like ironman and arnold classic, but mr. O he is not...

----------


## UrbanLegend

> He'll never be a mr. O because of his height. In this era of BB'ing you can't be tiny like him and expect to win. He'll continue to do well at the other shows like ironman and arnold classic, but mr. O he is not...


I think you hit the nail on the head. Even though his chest looks weak in some poses, thats really not his biggest problem. If he were taller his chest would look bigger, assuming his shoulder span increased proportionally.


Still my favorite BBer though.

----------


## BeerBaron

Yeah, plus he has a Nascar tatoo on his shoulder. That won't get you anywhere.

----------


## ReX357

:LOL:  


> Yeah, plus he has a Nascar tatoo on his shoulder. That won't get you anywhere.

----------


## nickm748

nice

----------


## S.P.G

that squat pic is cool!!!

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

does anyone else notice how his face is always different in every picture...lol he never looks like the same guy

----------


## harl

Those arms are insane.....

----------


## Kenny007

His forearms are absoluetly rediculous! 
It says in my MD magazine that he does not train abs. With that 6 pack, HOW?

----------


## 19inchpythons

everyone says lee has no chest, but to me his 54 inches is impressive as hell, Cormier only has a 55 incher...

----------


## SPIKE

> everyone says lee has no chest, but to me his 54 inches is impressive as hell, Cormier only has a 55 incher...



Great point

----------


## jesse_james

He is probably my fave bodybuilder!

----------


## bor

Its not so much the fact that his short, its just that his legs are too short for his upper body. I saw a pic where him, Kris Dim, and Dex do a double bi next to eachother and it really stood out, he was the same height as them, but had a longer torso and shorter legs

----------


## RoidGut

> Its not so much the fact that his short, its just that his legs are too short for his upper body. I saw a pic where him, Kris Dim, and Dex do a double bi next to eachother and it really stood out, he was the same height as them, but had a longer torso and shorter legs


I think you are exactly right. I finally know what is always bugging me when I see a full picture of Lee. I felt that something was off...but until now couldn't really put my finger on it.

As for him being tiny....compared to what....an full sized elephant. I think it is pretty darn impressive that at his height he is able to carry 200-225 lbs at comps. By extrapolating, that would mean he would be pretty close to 300 lbs if he were Ronnies, or Jay's height. 

He is my all time favourite BB'er. I am short too at 5'6" so it gives us "tiny" guys (LMAO) some hope.

----------


## RoidGut

what height would you guys say would be the cut-off or minimum to be an Olympia contender?

----------


## Nicky B

> what height would you guys say would be the cut-off or minimum to be an Olympia contender?


5'6-5'8. Lee I think is 5'4

----------


## steve0

beleive it or not Lee works out at the same gym i go to if you dont beleive it pick up last months issue of Muscular Development with him on the cover there is a 30 page article on Lee...i actually also workes calves with him today im not saying were workout partners but he is a cool gut not stuck up or full of BS he's real

----------


## stayinstacked

I dont know what you guys mean about no chest, the guy has a great chest!!!! The only thing he has against him as pointed out is his height. But he is never given the credit he deserves. In fact, there are certain poses Lee can do effectively that other bodybuilders cannot. That pose where he puts his arms over his head and turns his palms outward like the old Frank Zane pose(however Franks was to show off more of the torso and abs and not as much the arms) Lee is about the only one who makes that pose look killer. And the Nascar tattoo, def not something I'd do, but it shows individuality in the sport, and thats what it needs right now. It shows that Lee says"Hey, **** you guys, I'm getting the tattoo cause I like it, and I'll still be an IFBB pro nonetheless." Great bodybuilder, cant say enough about him.

----------


## BOBBY D

> Lee Priest in the off-season. My god what a transformation.


That cant be him, r u serious  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Hackamaniac

> beleive it or not Lee works out at the same gym i go to if you dont beleive it pick up last months issue of Muscular Development with him on the cover there is a 30 page article on Lee...i actually also workes calves with him today im not saying were workout partners but he is a cool gut not stuck up or full of BS he's real


that's cool that he's not some arrogant ass

----------


## *Narkissos*

> That cant be him, r u serious


Yes...most bodybuilders, myself included, forego abs and other such nuances in the offseason...and just uberbulk.

----------


## *Narkissos*

O...

Lee Priest is AWESOME!

~Nark

----------


## TantruM

hmmm i suppose when your that big you can wear what ya want... but geeez whats up with the cut off jean shorts?

----------


## scriptfactory

> Yes...most bodybuilders, myself included, forego abs and other such nuances in the offseason...and just uberbulk.


So that's what I've been doing all these years, an "offseason uberbulk".  :LOL:

----------


## biganfg

Just reffering to the height thing about priest. I agree he is short and that works against him, but what about good old franco, he was practically the same height and he got the Mr O twice

----------


## SVTMuscle*

you know what i say about Lee...
























 :0piss:   :1hifu:   :1hifu:  

after that crap he pulled with the Olympia. 
i know that will prob piss some people off, but thats what i think, if you wanna talk about be my guest i love talking about it with people. IM me

----------


## ultimate muscle

some pics here not long before the never started olympia....

----------


## SVTMuscle*

does he looks like a troll, or is it just me? 

geez man, how long are his arms like 16 inches??

----------


## Kale

> does any one know to find male bodybuilder to do private possing arm wrestling


I am almost scared to ask this question..... Um no, why ????????

----------


## usamm

lol private posing... :-X

----------


## train410

Lee won ironman without a chest amazing. What happen to his chest in the last 4 weeks prior to the show?????

----------


## TAlexa

The best arms.

----------


## Fjock

> does anyone else notice how his face is always different in every picture...lol he never looks like the same guy


lol, for a long time i thought i was the only person who noticed that

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Another off season pic.....

----------


## Stackt007

He eats sh_tty as hell in the offseason .Heard he was eating 48 krispy cremes donuts and stuff like that .It sure aint healthy but what a transformation

----------


## novicenovicen

If I could ever figure out how to go from his off season to on season, I would do it one time. Just to see what the hell I would look like.

----------


## psustud4331

Those pics from the French forum are some of the best I've seen of his arms!

----------


## Boricua Pump

hes too short. wont win the big wons :\

----------


## pattymac931

priest is a freak!

----------

